# Storage Heater Problem - Need Advice



## ksarah (9 Sep 2008)

Hi

Need some advice here please

I have 2 Dimplex CXL Storage heaters with convector and both stopped working recently. They are both pretty old.

Turned on the convector on one the other day and I heard a loud bang! Same happened the other one a few weeks before. So I've turned them both off at the switch and also at the fuse board. Therefore I have no heating at all at the moment.

Today I removed the front panel on one of them and hoovered it out. Inspected all the wires and they look okay to me. Nothing that I can see looks wrong.

Just looking for some advice on fixing this. Whereabouts am I looking for the fuse or what other obvious things should I be looking for?
I'm assuming just the convector wont work and that the storage heater will work if I turn it on. Is it safe to do this?

Found the layout of the inside of the storage heater here


Can someone tell me what number part is the fuse?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (9 Sep 2008)

Hello Ksarah.
There are two things that can go wrong with these. There is a thermal cut out that has to be reset on one side and on the other there is a thermal fuse tha blows that looks a bit like a metal cylinder with a leg coming out each end. This can only be replaced. . They can be ordered online .let me know if you have difficulty locating I have brought in a few from England.Good luck but be careful.


----------



## ksarah (9 Sep 2008)

Thanks for response

Had a look and cant see the cut or fuse??
Can you point me in ther right direction from this diagram


It was when I went to turn on the convector it when bang so do you still think its the storage heater

thanks


----------



## DennisSabre (9 Sep 2008)

Give these guys a call:

[broken link removed]

I have found them very helpful in the past.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (9 Sep 2008)

Not a great diagram but it looks like part 12 on the diagram. Follow the circuit from the thermal switch and it should go to this next. That blows and has to be replaced. I sourced them from England quit cheaply last year. They were looking for 60 Euro in Ireland I brought them in for 17 encluding postage. For the life of me can't find the site I ordered it from. 
The Cut out on the convector is located around part no 8. You should be able to reset that. 
Good luck.


----------



## mlynch4@hotm (19 Jan 2009)

hi Paddyboy
You seem to be an expert on these things I hope you can help me.
I just moved in to new apartment with a Dimplex storage heater (xmc724n). The control knobs were off the heater (i still have them) now I don’t know where they should be positioned. the metal dials in the heater are 3/4 circular with a straight piece, but the dials/knobs have no corresponding pattern. how do I know where to place them. they are numbered 1 - 6. I know HOW it works just not where the settings begin and end.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (2 Apr 2009)

I would say form your mail that the underside of the control knob has been rounded. They just need to be replaced. Prob get on line if you brouse the manuefacturers web site.


----------

